# Garnett punches Rickert



## JazzMan

Link 



> At an informal workout the other day at Target Center, after Timberwolves rookie Rick Rickert made a nifty move to slip past his boyhood idol, Kevin Garnett of the Wolves, to score a basket, Garnett responded, without warning, by punching Rickert in the jaw.
> 
> A cut required seven stitches to close, and Rickert also suffered a chipped tooth. The astonished 6-10 Rickert didn't retaliate against the 7-foot NBA most valuable player, who also had unkind words for the former Gophers player. Apparently, the rookie wasn't supposed to score on the MVP. Rickert received his stitches at University of Minnesota Hospital.
> 
> Because the incident involved the Wolves' franchise player, the incident seemingly will make it even more difficult for Rickert to make the Wolves' final roster.


 

What a bully!


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Yeah, this was certainly weird and possibly funny, but I thought KG had a bit more class. OK, you got scored on in a workout? Is that so deflating to one's ego that it requires a punch-on?

Just unnecessary.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I like Garnetts competitive edge and everything but this is just ridiculous. I've lost a lot of respect for him in the past year.


----------



## Amareca

Nothing better than some heated workouts.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

There's a slight difference between 'heated' and physical violence, surely. When you have to punch someone to prove you're competitive, something's wrong.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Why didn't he do that to Nocioni?


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Why didn't he do that to Nocioni?


Maybe he didn't want to give away 2 plastic surgeries for free.


----------



## rawzzy

Garnett is a bully. He's always picking on someone smaller than he is.
I'd like to see him try that on someone like Brad Miller or Dale Davis.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Garnett is a true psycho. 

I fully understand why Peeler punched him in the face, and why his fellow Kings players respected him for it.


----------



## MarioChalmers

But seriously, why did KG have to do that? It was sooo mean. The guy is trying to have an NBA career, and Garnett may have destroyed any chance of him getting into the NBA. Didn't Garnett experience this as well? While trying to support his little sister? You'd think he'd be more understanding.


----------



## roastedtoaster

100+ millionaire. all the money in the world still cant buy class.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>roastedtoaster</b>!
> 100+ millionaire. all the money in the world still cant buy class.


lol at all of you for passing judgement when there are 2 sides to every story. and to call another man classless when you dont know them NBA Star or not is very presumptous of anyone that said it.


----------



## John

Maybe the rookie was acting like a punk? 

I dont know, I am asking a question here.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Maybe the rookie was acting like a punk?
> 
> I dont know, I am asking a question here.


First sensible post in this thread.

I can't believe all of you are just blindly accepting that Garnett would punch someone just because he got scored on.

Most likely something else was going on. I'm sure it's not as simple as Garnett just punching a dude because he got scored on.

This article is also incredibly biased for Rickert. Makes him sound like an angel. I got my money on him being a straight up punk.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This article is also incredibly biased for Rickert. Makes him sound like an angel. I got my money on him being a straight up punk.


I guess most get the inclination that even if Rickert was indeed acting punkish, does the reigning MVP need to punch someone out or can't he just take him to school on the next play... It doesn't really add up.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> First sensible post in this thread.
> 
> I can't believe all of you are just blindly accepting that Garnett would punch someone just because he got scored on.
> 
> Most likely something else was going on. I'm sure it's not as simple as Garnett just punching a dude because he got scored on.
> 
> This article is also incredibly biased for Rickert. Makes him sound like an angel. I got my money on him being a straight up punk.


What about my post:sigh:


----------



## european

Is this Garnett guy the same who exchanged punches with teammate Wally Szcerbiak?


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> Is this Garnett guy the same who exchanged punches with teammate Wally Szcerbiak?


yes indeed. The same altercation that *Wally* started


----------



## european

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> yes indeed. The same altercation that *Wally* started


OK.
Is this Garnett guy the same who shoved Tim Duncan for no reason during a game?


----------



## Matiz

Rickert a punk?!:laugh: 

...he is even shy imo- I haven't even seen him getting angry in last year... forget about trashtalking... his game doesn't even include much physical contact... so I don't think Rickert is really a dirty player... quite the opposite, he should play more dirty imo...


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> What about my post:sigh:


What about your post? It does not matter what Rickert was acting like. Unless Rickert physically assaulted Garnett there is no reasoning which justifies punching another player, period.

And by the way, why is O.K. for you to speculate that Rickert was acting like a punk when you have no clue what happened, but when other people speculate about Garnett, you chastise them.

The one fact we do know is that Rickert got punched in the face and had to get 7 stitches and apparently Garnett walked away without a scratch.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> OK.
> Is this Garnett guy the same who shoved Tim Duncan with no reason during a game?


Unfortunately I do not recall this incident. I see where you are trying to go with this but in all honesty its futile. Uber competitive basketball players and football players get into it all the time. I love how this trying to be amplified as if hes the 2nd coming of Charles Oakley


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> What about your post? It does not matter what Rickert was acting like. Unless Rickert physically assaulted Garnett there is no reasoning which justifies punching another player, period.
> 
> And by the way, why is O.K. for you to speculate that Rickert was acting like a punk when you have no clue what happened, but when other people speculate about Garnett, you chastise them.
> 
> The one fact we do know is that Rickert got punched in the face and had to get 7 stitches and apparently Garnett walked away without a scratch.


I see someone has a problem with reading. I didnt say any of the above.


----------



## european

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I love how this trying to be amplified as if hes the 2nd coming of Charles Oakley


I love how some of you are betting Rick Rickert was the punk there.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> What about your post? It does not matter what Rickert was acting like. Unless Rickert physically assaulted Garnett there is no reasoning which justifies punching another player, period.
> 
> And by the way, why is O.K. for you to speculate that Rickert was acting like a punk when you have no clue what happened, but when other people speculate about Garnett, you chastise them.
> 
> The one fact we do know is that Rickert got punched in the face and had to get 7 stitches and apparently Garnett walked away without a scratch.


At least Wolves have a winner in Garnett, mavs have no.
Look at losers like Dirk and others.


----------



## european

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> At least Wolves have a winner in Garnett, mavs have no.
> Look at losers like Dirk and others.


Kevin Garnett is a winner who has won nothing.
I guess that allows him to punch teammates who score on him.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I love how this trying to be amplified as if hes the 2nd coming of Charles Oakley


Not quite. I found it quite weird, certainly out of character from my impression of KG. Hence why everyone is intriguied...


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> Kevin Garnett is a winner who has won nothing.
> I guess that allows him to punch teammates who score on him.


How about you? With screename with European, you dont represnt the European well.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I'm sure those from Hong Kong are equally charmed to have you as their BBB ambassador, John.


----------



## JT

*speak on it*

We should wait to pass judgement until someone unbiased like Flip Saunders speaks on it. But still, punching a kat trying to make it in practice, KG man its not that serious.


----------



## rainman

we need to hear from all the parties involved but this doesnt look good for the t-wolves. if garnett did sucker punch the kid then i would tell him he just lost that title of team captain.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> I'm sure those from Hong Kong are equally charmed to have you as their BBB ambassador, John.


I dont know but I hate Aussie.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> At least Wolves have a winner in Garnett, mavs have no.
> Look at losers like Dirk and others.


Wow, that's a brilliant post. What are you 12 years old?


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a brilliant post. What are you 12 years old?


Obivously I hate players like Dirk who is overrated and cant play defense. I show my proper anger here.

my brian functions the way it should be and I put down my age on my info, thefore I am not 12 years old. I am what I am.

My question, why ask me when you know I will express something I hate? And, now are you 12 years old? You never mentioned your age there!


----------



## jokeaward

???

I don't like this news. Unless KG was slurred or something, this seems too extreme.

At least they're practicing. :dead:


----------



## spongyfungy

Unless Rickert said something like "i killed you parents" or "I boffed your new wife" or "you're not patriotic" he had no right to punch the guy.

What do we know? He got scored on and then KG punched him. I'm not reserving my judgement because I'm not on a jury or anything but his actions are inexcusable.

I can't believe some of you are justifying his actions. KG is insane. you can't give the guy the benefit of the doubt. Jordan was a jerk for punching Kerr and so is KG


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> my brian functions the way it should be and I put down my age on my info, thefore I am not 12 years old. I am what I am.


I am sorry. I had no idea you were mentally retarted. Please except my apologies.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Unless Rickert said something like "i killed you parents" or "I boffed your new wife" or "you're not patriotic" he had no right to punch the guy.
> 
> What do we know? He got scored on and then KG punched him. I'm not reserving my judgement because I'm not on a jury or anything but his actions are inexcusable.
> 
> I can't believe some of you are justifying his actions. KG is insane. you can't give the guy the benefit of the doubt. Jordan was a jerk for punching Kerr and so is KG


THe question which has been asked and no one has answered this as of yet is, how do you know the circumstances of what happened. YOU DONT? For all I know he snuck the guy and laughed about it. That is not known so you or I am not a position to be just dissing him when you dont know all the facts.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I had no idea you were mentally retarted. Please except my apologies.


Instead of calling names; you should be refuting his statements. Its showing immaturity and a lack of backing up your statement


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Unless Rickert said something like "i killed you parents" or "I boffed your new wife" or "you're not patriotic" he had no right to punch the guy.
> 
> What do we know? He got scored on and then KG punched him. I'm not reserving my judgement because I'm not on a jury or anything but his actions are inexcusable.
> 
> I can't believe some of you are justifying his actions. KG is insane. you can't give the guy the benefit of the doubt. Jordan was a jerk for punching Kerr and so is KG


Don't forget "I'm a own you, and I'm a **** yo lil sistah tonight!"

I got carried away, the article got to me. I hope Rickert did something bad, because if Rickert didn't do anything, my image of KG would be stained forever.


----------



## BG7

It says that Garnett was his boy hood hero so why would he talk smack to his boy hood hero.

Garnett Just Got POSTERIZED


----------



## JazzMan

I try to keep an open mind on it, but I can't think of much that Rickert could have done to make it acceptable.

Even if he'd acted like a punk, KG should not have done that. No-one likes to be made a fool of, but it's a practice - what does it really matter?

The reigning MVP should have been able to laugh it off. Seven stitches is a serious punch.

I'm sure it'll all be forgotten by the time the seaosn starts (unless Rickert makes the team).


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Instead of calling names; you should be refuting his statements. Its showing immaturity and a lack of backing up your statement


Backing up what statement. I thought this was a thread about an incedent between Garnett and Rickert. I didn't realize that it was actually a thread about how much Dirk sucks. I guess the title of it completely threw me off.

I made a statement that unless a player is physically attacked I don't think anything justifies punching another player in the face.

And then I get a response from that genius that Garnett is a winner and Dirk is a loser. Aside from the fact that it is a stupid post, it has absolutely nothing to do with this thread. So why don't you tell me how to respond to such a post.


----------



## "Matt!"

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I had no idea you were mentally retarted. Please except my apologies.


And sadly this "retard" probably knows far more about basketball than you do. Even though we have contrasting views on the game, he still knows what he's talking about, even if he can't always express it in proper English.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> There's a slight difference between 'heated' and physical violence, surely. When you have to punch someone to prove you're competitive, something's wrong.


I guarantee that Rickert didn't just beat him on a play. He was probably celebrating and stuff.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> And sadly this "retard" probably knows far more about basketball than you do. Even though we have contrasting views on the game, he still knows what he's talking about, even if he can't always express it in proper English.


???

whats this got tot do with you????


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I guarantee that Rickert didn't just beat him on a play. He was probably celebrating and stuff.


its out of character for rickert, who has always been labeled a soft player, to be showing too much emotion. besides what if he did, does that warrant suckerpunching someone? i dont think so. as for your guaranteeing anything, its not too bright to use the words guarantee and probably in the same sentance.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Backing up what statement. I thought this was a thread about an incedent between Garnett and Rickert. I didn't realize that it was actually a thread about how much Dirk sucks. I guess the title of it completely threw me off.
> 
> I made a statement that unless a player is physically attacked I don't think anything justifies punching another player in the face.
> 
> And then I get a response from that genius that Garnett is a winner and Dirk is a loser. Aside from the fact that it is a stupid post, it has absolutely nothing to do with this thread. So why don't you tell me how to respond to such a post.


It wasnt about Dirk, bust as I said instead of attacking the poster, attack the arguement or post. The retard comment was totally uncalled for and didnt make you look any better.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> whats this got tot do with you????


he returns......... Where you been buddy?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasnt about Dirk, bust as I said instead of attacking the poster, attack the arguement or post. The retard comment was totally uncalled for and didnt make you look any better.





> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> At least Wolves have a winner in Garnett, mavs have no.
> Look at losers like Dirk and others.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> he returns......... Where you been buddy?


dropping in and out but the Mav forum is so slow that it wasnt worth posting. I back to try again though.


----------



## BEEZ




----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> dropping in and out but the Mav forum is so slow that it wasnt worth posting. I back to try again though.


That big trade, drafting of Harris. Edamp. Thats alot


----------



## futuristxen

So let me get this straight. You all who are bashing KG, believe exactly what the story says, that Rickert scored on KG so KG punched him.

That makes no sense at all. It's not like KG has never been scored on in his entire life. And he's never punched someone for it, as far as we know. So what made this situation diffrent?

We simply don't know. The only people passing judgment on KG here, are people that were just looking for a further excuse to not like him.

My only hope is that you KG haters become Duncan fans. Duncan needs more support from the fans.(and the coaches, John).

Edit: and sorry Beez. I hadn't read your post before I posted. It all happened so fast. But yeah, you and John have been holding it down.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> So let me get this straight. You all who are bashing KG, believe exactly what the story says, that Rickert scored on KG so KG punched him.
> 
> That makes no sense at all. It's not like KG has never been scored on in his entire life. And he's never punched someone for it, as far as we know. So what made this situation diffrent?
> 
> We simply don't know. The only people passing judgment on KG here, are people that were just looking for a further excuse to not like him.
> 
> My only hope is that you KG haters become Duncan fans. Duncan needs more support from the fans.(and the coaches, John).


Good post


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> That big trade, drafting of Harris. Edamp. Thats alot


yup, enough to wake a sleeping giant:laugh: 

Now if theyll only move Dirk





and to keep this thread on topic :

KG is wrong regardless....but its still very funny!!!


----------



## jstempi

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a brilliant post. What are you 12 years old?


Apparently you are not familiar with the BBB.net MVP John.

Gotta love that, KG is a winner but Dirk is not. Both have only been as far as the WCF if I remember correctly. So either they are both winners or losers.


----------



## jstempi

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> my brian functions the way it should be and I put down my age on my info, thefore I am not 12 years old. I am what I am.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Man that's a quote to add to the sig. :laugh:


----------



## droppinknowledge

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> At least Wolves have a winner in Garnett, mavs have no.
> Look at losers like Dirk and others.


how is kg a winner? What has he won? LOL he's only played in 7 more playoff games than dirk. his team lost in round 1 eight times in a row. He got chin checked by peeler and did nothing. He got embarrassed by this "loser" named Dirk in the playoffs after saying his team would win and they got swept while he shot 42 percent from the field. This is why I don't like this guy. He's an idiot


----------



## rebelsun

Two things come to mind.

1.) Garnett is an extremely competitive person and brings a lot of passion to the game.

2.) From everything I understand about Rickert, he is pretty immature.

My guess would be that Rickert was showboating and KG just retaliated. However, KG could have clocked him for showing him up. It will be interesting to get more details on this.


----------



## Jamel Irief

WOW! I saw this thread this morning on the topic list, thinking it was too big of a non-issue for anyone to give a damn, now it haas 70 replies?!??!?!

Are we this hungry for news that a player punching someone in practice is a big deal? You guys ever seen a competitive practice? And now it has evolved into gossip about Rickertt being soft, immature a punk and simular Garnett being a punk and violent thug.

I guess we can't wait until the season starts.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> its out of character for rickert, who has always been labeled a soft player, to be showing too much emotion. besides what if he did, does that warrant suckerpunching someone? i dont think so. as for your guaranteeing anything, its not too bright to use the words guarantee and probably in the same sentance.


 

Rickert has always come across as someone who is pretty full of himself and cocky.

What does that have to with being soft anyway?


----------



## Debt Collector

no matter what rickert said or did, the guy who throws the first blow is at fault,

plus, garnett has a pretty shady 12 months on him - the elson low blow incident, the cheapshots during the kings series, and now this - its not farfetched to say he is one of the dirtiest players in the league


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> no matter what rickert said or did, the guy who throws the first blow is at fault,
> 
> plus, garnett has a pretty shady 12 months on him - the elson low blow incident, the cheapshots during the kings series, and now this - its not farfetched to say he is one of the dirtiest players in the league


Hes not dirty he just plays angry.

Dirty is when you stretch the rules and evryone knows its " wrong"but its not illigal: 
Karl Malone clearing boards
undercutting somebody under the basket
putting your foot under a jump shooter so hell roll hes ankle 
sticking your butt out ona pick and roll to get the foul

stuff like that is dirty.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> WOW! I saw this thread this morning on the topic list, thinking it was too big of a non-issue for anyone to give a damn, now it haas 70 replies?!??!?!
> 
> Are we this hungry for news that a player punching someone in practice is a big deal? You guys ever seen a competitive practice? And now it has evolved into gossip about Rickertt being soft, immature a punk and simular Garnett being a punk and violent thug.
> 
> I guess we can't wait until the season starts.


No kidding. I thought this was a non news item as well.


----------



## nbanoitall

rickert and elson should have lockers next to each other in denver.


----------



## adhir

*COME ON NOW....*

garnett doesnt seem like the kind of person who would,suckerpunch someone, especially his own teammate for no reason, if anything garnett would applaud the skills of fellow players on his team, unless rickert was being a punk about it...garnett would be chearing him on, we all saw that when he got Casell and SPree, on his team how much he said about them.or wally in the 3point challenge. and garnett does bring anger, but its more anger towards himself, for example punching himself for letting rickert go by him...and i cant believe u guys believe something like that article, and we will never no unless we get more details about it.


----------



## Hibachi!

MAN THAT WAS COOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDDD BLOOOOODED


----------



## Dynasty Raider

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> ... there are 2 sides to every story ...


I TOTALLY agree with you. 

Even moreso when it involves KG because this is so out of character. But then again, do we really know any of these guys?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: COME ON NOW....*



> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> garnett doesnt seem like the kind of person who would,suckerpunch someone, especially his own teammate for no reason, if anything garnett would applaud the skills of fellow players on his team, unless rickert was being a punk about it...garnett would be chearing him on, we all saw that when he got Casell and SPree, on his team how much he said about them.or wally in the 3point challenge. and garnett does bring anger, but its more anger towards himself, for example punching himself for letting rickert go by him...and i cant believe u guys believe something like that article, and we will never no unless we get more details about it.


And Kobe didnt seem like the type to cheat on his wife. 
Jordan didnt seem like the type to have a side family.
Bush doesnt seem like the type to be a president
Roy Jones Jr didnt seem like the type to lose a fight unless he was screwed.

point being how can you say he doesnt seem like the type to suckerpunch somebody?


----------



## Snicka

Someone please tell me how a twin cities website could be biased against KG??? I don't buy it that they wouldn't have KG's back if there were questions in this incident. He is their franchise, they love him.

Even if Rickert clowned him a bit KG was wrong to retaliate. Its damn dumb to rough up a scrub when you have so much going for you.


----------



## bballlife

Lets look at the facts here.


#1 KG has a history of being a bully. Whether you want to believe it or not, I see all 82 T-wolves games a year here in MN, and he does have tendencies to "bully" and trash talk other players. Not players like Marcus Fizer or Eric Dampier, players like Bobby Sura, Jarron Collins.

Anyone see what he did to Duncan a few years back. He pushed him then got up in his face and cussed him out. A complete idiotic overreaction. Duncan just stood there and looked like a boy accepting his punishment for not doing his chores.

It was ridiculous, KG and Duncan had been on All-Star teams together, known each other for a long time. And KG just explodes on him for no reason.


#2 His history with Wally. Wally is known around MPLS as a super nice guy, really thoughtful, caring, good guy.
KG and him have never gotten along and Its been because of KG imo. And they have had more than 1 altercation.


We can't assume, but if you look at KG's history and see how he has reacted in certain situations, Its not hard to believe that Rickert might have just been another victim.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN THAT WAS COOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDDD BLOOOOODED




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



Nice.




Why wouldn't this be a news item? Because it involves Kevin Garnett and a bum? To me, this is definitely newsworthy, because, guess what, stuff like this does make the news. We might not hear about all of the incidents, but I'm sure that if a media member finds out about something like this, they'll blow it up until everyone is tired of the story.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> And sadly this "retard" probably knows far more about basketball than you do. Even though we have contrasting views on the game, he still knows what he's talking about, even if he can't always express it in proper English.


If you think he knows a lot about basketball than I feel sorry for both of you.

The next intelligent post I see by him will be the first.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think he knows a lot about basketball than I feel sorry for both of you.
> 
> The next intelligent post I see by him will be the first.


Well there you are wrong again. if you wade through his posts about nothing hes very very insightful on the game of basketball.

See Minstrel's last post

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=113752&pagenumber=5


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasnt about Dirk, bust as I said instead of attacking the poster, attack the arguement or post. The retard comment was totally uncalled for and didnt make you look any better.


Once again, his reply to my post was nothing more than baiting and you know it. Did you actually think I was going to get into a conversation with the moron about whether or not Dirk is a loser?

The post was stupid and I responded in kind. Whether or not that made me look better is of no significance to me. I call them as I see them.


----------



## LA68

I think we should actually see it before passing judgement. Or , at least hear both sides of the story. It may be that the story was written to make a mountain out of a molehill.

Funny how only now that Garnett is a threat to win it all that the negative press starts to increase. He can no longer hide up in Minnesota anymore


----------



## Snicka

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> I think we should actually see it before passing judgement. Or , at least hear both sides of the story. It may be that the story was written to make a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> Funny how only now that Garnett is a threat to win it all that the negative press starts to increase. He can no longer hide up in Minnesota anymore


There wouldnt be negative press if KG didn't write it for them.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again, his reply to my post was nothing more than baiting and you know it. Did you actually think I was going to get into a conversation with the moron about whether or not Dirk is a loser?
> 
> The post was stupid and I responded in kind. Whether or not that made me look better is of no significance to me. I call them as I see them.


now thats a 2nd time you've called a poster a name and that is not tolerated here. He or no other poster in this thread has called you names. This is a 2nd warning


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It's stuff like this that makes Garnett a punk.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I like Garnetts competitive edge and everything but this is just ridiculous. I've lost a lot of respect for him in the past year.


Same here and thats what I've been saying all year long. I like his play and all but he acts like a Gangster and acts like the toughest guy in the court which he's not. :sour:


----------



## mvblair

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> my _brian_ functions the way it should be and I put down my age on my info, thefore I am not 12 years old. I am what I am.


Did you mean to write "brain"?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It's stuff like this that makes Garnett a punk.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ

I knoew KG is an emotional player but do that let alone in some summer game seems kinda strange.


----------



## d_sizzle_16

Anthony Peeler is a G


----------



## quick

I don't know why some of you guys are acting like its out of character that garnett punched someone especially a rookie and it may be the article. But there has been times where KG has shown what a spoiled sport he can become.


----------



## TheMilkMan

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


Not too sure how that makes KG a punk. Because he didn't retaliate?

I think we should hear both sides of the story...


----------



## DINOSAUR

If the story is true in terms of what happened then KG needs to get beaten down. Then maybe he'll learn his lesson and not try to act all bad.

But none of us were there and know what happened for sure so I guess it's a situation that can not be determined. So he might be a punk or he might of done the right thing we'll never really know.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Garnett is one of the nicest guys in the league. I truly doubt he hit a guy for something like this. Unless he's been hanging around Spree all the time this summer.


----------



## DaMavsMan13

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> now thats a 2nd time you've called a poster a name and that is not tolerated here. He or no other poster in this thread has called you names. This is a 2nd warning


Take it easy. John was the one that started it with his immature comment about the Mavs being a bunch of losers. Garnett has never made it past WCF, and neither has Dirk. Garnett also lost in the first round a crap load of times in a row. So I don't see why you chose to comment on mavsman's post when John was the person that started it in the first place.


----------



## TheMilkMan

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Garnett is one of the nicest guys in the league. I truly doubt he hit a guy for something like this. Unless he's been hanging around Spree all the time this summer.




:basket: 


_SWISSH!!_


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it easy. John was the one that started it with his immature comment about the Mavs being a bunch of losers. Garnett has never made it past WCF, and neither has Dirk. Garnett also lost in the first round a crap load of times in a row. So I don't see why you chose to comment on mavsman's post when John was the person that started it in the first place.


Thank you. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JustinSane

From the information available in the article, this sounds like an issue to be addressed by the criminal justice system. I'm pretty sure that's assault and battery. Legally, it doesn't matter what Rickert said. Verbal provocation is no excuse for violence. If Rickert makes the team, he'll probably try to smooth it over, but if he doesn't a civil suit would seem possible as well. Medical expenses and pain/suffering and punitive damages. Not that Garnett would notice the hit to his $100 million+ pocketbook. Garnett clearly handled this situation wrong. If he just didn't like the guy, I'm sure he has sufficient clout within the organization to ask management not to keep him on the team and have that be respected. That would have been low, but not as bad as this.


----------



## HKF

Rickert should have stayed in school. He let a man punch him in the face and just took it. Hot damn, what a wimp.


----------



## Johnny Mac

All of you who are defending Garnett hold the opinion that theres something more to what happened. That is true, even though theres not a lot of scenarios that justify Garnett knocking a guy out. If something happened that did justify it happening, then thats that, no big deal. 

However, if this is true as it reads, then Garnett is a punk. Like bballlife pointed, this type of thing wouldnt exactly surprise me from Garnett. 

Nobody can deny that if this happened as the article says or close to it, that its a punk act straight up. I dont know how anyone can deny that.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Garnett is one of the nicest guys in the league. I truly doubt he hit a guy for something like this. Unless he's been hanging around Spree all the time this summer.


Did you know that Garnett was involved in a lynching incident with three of his friends and a white person? That's why his mom and him went to Chicago.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you know that Garnett was involved in a lynching incident with three of his friends and a white person? That's why his mom and him went to Chicago.


Ten years ago?


----------



## rainman

it seemed like a few years ago whenever you watched a t-wolves game he had a thing going with some white guy on the other team. i know he never liked wally but i thought maybe the big ticket was maturing a bit, obviously i was wrong.


----------



## futuristxen

Wow. I really had no idea there were so many people who felt this way about KG. I thought you all were KG fans a few months ago.

Maybe now is the time for a lil' Duncan vs. KG poll, no?

Again. I'm astounded this is a 7 page thread. I can't believe this is such a big story for so many of you. You guys can't really be that desperate for basketball news?

Does Wayne Brady have to choke a *****?


----------



## Lurch

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Why didn't he do that to Nocioni?


 Nocioni would beat his ugly stringbean *** into a bloody pulp.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wow. I really had no idea there were so many people who felt this way about KG. I thought you all were KG fans a few months ago.
> 
> Maybe now is the time for a lil' Duncan vs. KG poll, no?
> 
> Again. I'm astounded this is a 7 page thread. I can't believe this is such a big story for so many of you. You guys can't really be that desperate for basketball news?
> 
> Does Wayne Brady have to choke a *****?


its july 31st, do you want to talk about the pistons maybe letting elden campbell go? i'm not a t-wolves fan and like i've said i hope there is more to this and cooler heads prevail here. rickert should have just swung back and had it out with k.g., not a good situation for your franchise player to be in. you would think if nothing else your leader would want a guy out there that might be able to improve the ballclub.


----------



## 7M3

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Again. I'm astounded this is a 7 page thread. I can't believe this is such a big story for so many of you. You guys can't really be that desperate for basketball news?


The league's biggest star physically assaults a teammate and it's not big news?

Please.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I cant believe people actually defend someone who knocks a rookie out for scoring on him, thats ridiculous.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Garnett is one of the nicest guys in the league. I truly doubt he hit a guy for something like this. Unless he's been hanging around Spree all the time this summer.


Do you know him personally to be able to say he's one of the nicest guys in the league?

For the posters who were ripping on people who criticized Kevin Garnett "before they knew all the facts," why aren't you ripping on Pan for praising Garnett "before he knows all the facts."


----------



## JNice

I find it extremely hard to believe that Garnett just punched the guy because he scored on him. Sounds fishy to me. I'd be willing to bet that there is a whole lot more to the story than that article presents.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Not too sure how that makes KG a punk. Because he didn't retaliate?
> 
> I think we should hear both sides of the story...


 Look closer Garnett started it. At the beginning Garnett gives Peeler a shoulder and I am proud of Peeler for nailing that loser in the face.
There is a reason why the Timberwolves lost in the first round so much. Kevin Garnett their best player isn't a good leader and role model for the team. Young players aren't going to develop the right attitude along side him. With that said their are only two superstars that have the good leadership values that helps make a team be a championship team and just not a playoff team.
Tim Duncan. He is just all around a great guy and its pretty obvious that his teammates enjoy playing with him because of how nice he is. And the other player with these values that is a superstar is Shaquille Oneal. A lot of people will write Shaq off as a thug but he's not. He has the tough guy look going but how don't you have the tough guy look when your 7 feet tall and 300+ pounds of pure muscle. He has a nice comedic personality that makes him a good team leader as he is able to shrug stuff off. You don't win with thugs look at the Blazers and they are taking a step in the right direction right now.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Look closer Garnett started it. At the beginning Garnett gives Peeler a shoulder and I am proud of Peeler for nailing that loser in the face.
> There is a reason why the Timberwolves lost in the first round so much. Kevin Garnett their best player isn't a good leader and role model for the team. Young players aren't going to develop the right attitude along side him. With that said their are only two superstars that have the good leadership values that helps make a team be a championship team and just not a playoff team.
> Tim Duncan. He is just all around a great guy and its pretty obvious that his teammates enjoy playing with him because of how nice he is. And the other player with these values that is a superstar is Shaquille Oneal. A lot of people will write Shaq off as a thug but he's not. He has the tough guy look going but how don't you have the tough guy look when your 7 feet tall and 300+ pounds of pure muscle. He has a nice comedic personality that makes him a good team leader as he is able to shrug stuff off. You don't win with thugs look at the Blazers and they are taking a step in the right direction right now.


I dont want to get into this argument, but Garnett did not start that fight with Peeler. Peeler elbowed him pretty viciously in the gut first. I'm not sure there is anyone who wouldn't have retaliated to that blow and rightly so. That was one of the biggest cheap shots I have ever seen.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont want to get into this argument, but Garnett did not start that fight with Peeler. Peeler elbowed him pretty viciously in the gut first. I'm not sure there is anyone who wouldn't have retaliated to that blow and rightly so. That was one of the biggest cheap shots I have ever seen.


From what i see garnett hit him in the chest and then Peeler nailed Garnett in the face with his forearm. 

But anyways anyone have a video that goes farther back to see who walked up first because those videos it looks like both just went up to each other.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I cant believe people actually defend someone who knocks a rookie out for scoring on him, thats ridiculous.


the article didnt say anything about garnett knocking anyone out. i doubt he could knock his grandmother out.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> From what i see garnett hit him in the chest and then Peeler nailed Garnett in the face with his forearm.
> 
> But anyways anyone have a video that goes farther back to see who walked up first because those videos it looks like both just went up to each other.


Well the start of it happened on the play before the showdown on that end of the court when Peeler elbowed Garnett in the gut and Garnett fell to the court. It started before they went chest to chest.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well the start of it happened on the play before the showdown on that end of the court when Peeler elbowed Garnett in the gut and Garnett fell to the court. It started before they went chest to chest.


Alright I was just talking about the video where Garnett hits Peeler in the stomach and then Peeler knocks him back. I forgot about the play before cuz it was so long ago.


----------



## Pinball

Honestly, KG seems very shady to me. He's very friendly and engaging with the media but he's a different player on the court. He has an extremely short fuse and I've seen him do some dirty things in the past. Not Karl Malone-type dirty things. More along the lines of a shove, a push, or an elbow. I'm not a fan so maybe I have a different vantage point than everyone else. However, this isn't the first time that KG has been implicated in this kind of behavior. This is just the latest incident.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Nobody can deny that if this happened as the article says or close to it, that its a punk act straight up. I dont know how anyone can deny that.


No, if it happened verbatim as the article implies, then obviously that was a jerk move. What we're saying is that it doesn't make sense that it happened that way, and this small blurb in a long article with various sports news isn't very much to go on. There are several different scenerios that tell a more complete story.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you know that Garnett was involved in a lynching incident with three of his friends and a white person? That's why his mom and him went to Chicago.


I'm going to assume that you're a good guy that just didn't hear the complete story.

The reason it sounds worse than it is, is because the word "lynching" as defined by south carolina is any violent crime commited by a group of people against 1 person. The definition we are more familiar with would make the crime be racially motivated.

What happened was there was a fight, and some people jumped in until it as 5 on 1. The victim was white. The fight wasn't racially motivated. Was it stupid of him, yes obviously, but is he a racist who likes to beat up white people, no that's ridiculous. People jumping in on fights isn't a new thing either, it happens all the time, he just lived in a state that used a word that makes it sound like something it's not. The fight wasn't racially motivated. The victim didn't get seriously hurt either, he broke an ankle. And the charges were dropped.


----------



## rainman

i dont think too many people are saying this latest incident is racially motivated either, just that its a very stupid move by a guy who is supposedly a team leader.


----------



## jokeaward

If KG's a racist, he sure does a great job of tolerating Fred, Mad Dog, Flip, Mchale, etc.


----------



## lakegz

ive lost some respect for Garnett as well, the guy couldnt even get 700 on the SAT. not that that matters.


----------



## JRose5

As far as Rickert being a punk or whatever, for what its worth (not much), I have a friend that went to U of Minn., and he ran into him at a few parties.
Said he was basically a dick, a pretty big wiseass, full of himself.

Maybe it doesn't say much for him on the court, but it sounds like he's capable of it, though I don't know if thats what happened or not.


----------



## Debt Collector

ive got into a few squabbles on the playground and what not, it happens, but when its a guy of KG's stature, a professional he needs to let that s*** go, my problem is he has this squeaky clean image but he was clearly on tape serving low blows during the first round, malone is probably the dirtiest player of all time but even he draws the line there, it just seems garnett likes to sacrifice sportsmanship for success and thats not right


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> ive lost some respect for Garnett as well, the guy couldnt even get 700 on the SAT. not that that matters.


Wow, hes lucky he was so good at ball, or else he'd been flipping burgers as we speak. 

I got a 1480 baby.


----------



## OZZY

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where have I been? I live in Minnesota, sure I have worked non stop for the past few months but I never heard of this ever. Never on the news or in the sports section. Did it just happen?


As far as the punch, well I like Rick and I like KG and I like the Wolves. 

Obviously there is more to this than meets the eye. There is no reason for a player to punch another player in the face just because he scored on you.



I am not going to pass judgement on anyone for this because I know the media is a dirty dirty dog indeed.


As for lossing respect of KG? Well if you frame your opinions of someone on articles written about them instead of actually meeting the man, that is pretty sad.



*And for the record, Michael Jordan punched I think it was Steve Kerr in the face during a practice. So its not that big of a thing, when you compete you are not in your rational mind and being amazing competitors like MJ and KG are sometimes they can lose it. But it has happened before so don't act like Kevin Garnett is now the son of the devil himself.*


----------



## Pan Mengtu

It's not even an article OZZY. It's 3 paragraphs in a general sports column. They just have a list of little blurbs. I looked up the story on google and that's the only place that mentions it. I know Minnesota has more press than just Pioneer. I'm not saying it didn't happen, but I'm with you that there is probably more to it than what has been implied.


----------



## OZZY

This happened today? 

Well if it did, the biggest newspaper in Minnesota does not have a word about it. And its not like they have a ton of Wolves news in the first place.


----------



## Marcus13

WHAT THE CRAP!?

Damn- i thought Garnett was a good guy


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going to assume that you're a good guy that just didn't hear the complete story.
> 
> The reason it sounds worse than it is, is because the word "lynching" as defined by south carolina is any violent crime commited by a group of people against 1 person. The definition we are more familiar with would make the crime be racially motivated.
> 
> What happened was there was a fight, and some people jumped in until it as 5 on 1. The victim was white. The fight wasn't racially motivated. Was it stupid of him, yes obviously, but is he a racist who likes to beat up white people, no that's ridiculous. People jumping in on fights isn't a new thing either, it happens all the time, he just lived in a state that used a word that makes it sound like something it's not. The fight wasn't racially motivated. The victim didn't get seriously hurt either, he broke an ankle. And the charges were dropped.


I knew the complete story, but please, 5 on 1.:no:


----------



## Arclite

Amare Stoudemire *****slaps his own teammate in practice (Maciej Lampe) and it doesn't even make the main forum, KG decks a complete scrub and everyone is talking about losing respect for him? KG plays with a lot of passion, and basketball is a heated sport. Anyone who has played the game passionately can tell you it's hard to keep your cool out there when **** happens. It's only a big deal because it's KG and for some reason a few people are holding him up to some higher standard. Would you care if Mengke Bateer clocked Andrew Declerq? Hell no you wouldn't. You might laugh a little, but you wouldn't be going, "I have completely lost respect for Mengke."

There's no way of knowing right now, but I highly doubt KG just decked Rickert in the face because he got scored on.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics

Hes just a rich racist ***** with more money than brain cells. Moron+too much money=bad combo.


----------



## JustinSane

I'd lose respect for any man, basketball player or not, who slugs someone for something he said to him. I could almost understand if he slandered him or something (though that's still not adequate cause to resort to violence), but not being able to take trash talk? That's pretty much the best defense anyone here has been able to speculate KG might have, and it just isn't good enough. I don't know all the facts, so I'm reserving judgment, but if it's anything like it looks, yes, I respect KG less now.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The reason this only got a blurb in a sports column is because no one should really care about it. Is it that interesting? People in this forum are either starving for NBA news or love to gossip.

And someone said something about Rickertt posting criminal or civil charges, lol. If he did that not only does he not make the Wolves but he never plays in the NBA. No one wants a guy like that can't handle pro sports on their team. It's obvious reading some posts in this thread who the non-athletes are. They are the same people that like to go with stats when evaluating players as well.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> If KG's a racist, he sure does a great job of tolerating Fred, Mad Dog, Flip, Mchale, etc.



AND CRAIG KILBORN, a very good and close friend.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it easy. John was the one that started it with his immature comment about the Mavs being a bunch of losers. Garnett has never made it past WCF, and neither has Dirk. Garnett also lost in the first round a crap load of times in a row. So I don't see why you chose to comment on mavsman's post when John was the person that started it in the first place.


It's called competitivness. I am no baiting here. Why is it a baiting by the way? I created good conversations left and right. I created heated discusssions here. ask youself, when do you find the most excited when you are posting on message boards? It's when you are involved in a heated discussions. You should thanks me for having such unquie personality so second tier posters can have a laugh at it!

Take it easy, I dont hate a poster's personality. never! You kids need to learn before you think you guys can bait me around!


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I find it extremely hard to believe that Garnett just punched the guy because he scored on him. Sounds fishy to me. I'd be willing to bet that there is a whole lot more to the story than that article presents.



HE PUNCHED A GUY IN THE NUTS IN A PLAYOFF GAME FOR NO apparent reason.

Franciso didnt do anything to him. 

That right there should "clue" you in that he does strange/inappropriate things once in a while.


----------



## bballlife

Somebody already mentioned this, but I want to make it more clear.

KG went to Mauldin HS in SC for 3 years then got in deep trouble for a lynching incident. It was basically a few of his friends and a white male that were involved.

He has always denied participation, but in police reports, he was placed at the scene by several witnesses.

That said, he got off and then went to Chicago with his best friend and sister, went to Farragut, and the rest is history.


Put all of the pieces together and its hard not to believe this guy might have an impulse problem.

For you guys talking about Duncan vs KG polls, KG's popularity might take a hit, but this doesnt change that he is still one of the best basketball players in the world. No matter what he strange thing he does.

He might be a jerk sometimes, but he is still one heck of an amazing basketball player, and one of my favorites to watch.


----------



## jazzy1

KG slugs a teammate in a work-out so what. We shouldn't even be hearing about this. 

Maybe Rickert had been shooting bows during his drop steps who knows. 

Guys calling KG a thug and those sorts of things is hilarious. 

Rickert might actually get respected by his teammates if he was playing real strong because of this incident.


----------



## LuckyAC

Well, John, your posts may or may not be good in general, but that one was just moronic, since not only is it completely off-topic and purely trollish, but "winner" is the last thing anyone calls Garnett.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Well, John, your posts may or may not be good in general, but that one was just moronic, since not only is it completely off-topic and purely trollish, but "winner" is the last thing anyone calls Garnett.


Watch it rook, John is a Legend around these parts. Don't be the next person to be apart of the *John Quotes thread...*


----------



## JazzMan

I didn't expect this topic to get so hot...

Anyone with a balanced mind knows that there is more to this story than was actually printed.

BUT

Can I ask those of you defending KG what situation would have made what he did acceptable? We're not just talking an ordinary punch here. Rickert had SEVEN stitches in his head. That takes some doing.

Maybe Garnett elbowed him - he does have the world's sharpest elbows:laugh:


----------



## tha supes

That is crazy. Even if Rickert doesn't make the T-Wolves, some team has got to take him depending on what kind of move he pulled on Garnett. It must have been insane or something, either that or Garnett had personal problems with him before.


----------



## shazha

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> now thats a 2nd time you've called a poster a name and that is not tolerated here. He or no other poster in this thread has called you names. This is a 2nd warning


*poof* Totally uncalled for
I totally agree with mavs man here, john was the instigator of the whole arguement. Give him a break beez i think most of us would react in the same way.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it easy. John was the one that started it with his immature comment about the Mavs being a bunch of losers. Garnett has never made it past WCF, and neither has Dirk. Garnett also lost in the first round a crap load of times in a row. So I don't see why you chose to comment on mavsman's post when John was the person that started it in the first place.


Why are you jumping in on this in the first place? He called a poster a name twice when the poster never called him out or a name. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Kool

Another article on it:

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/5881037/ 

It says following:

_Rickert, 21, scored several times with the 6-foot-11 Garnett guarding him. Several other players began to "tease" Garnett about being outplayed, according to a source. When Rickert scored again, Garnett struck him without warning. _ 

Garnett was teased by several *other* players.

That guy is just plain stupid. He already showed that on his SAT.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> *Poof*
> I totally agree with mavs man here, john was the instigator of the whole arguement. Give him a break beez i think most of us would react in the same way.


Once again he called a poster a name twice when he never mentioned it or called any other poster a name. It would have been the same with anyone else. Thanks


----------



## BEEZ

For those that are calling KG a thug, please tell me what your definition of a thug is because with some of the responses I pretty much know that those saying that dont really have an understanding of what that name THUG means. 2ndly the level of immaturity in this thread is ridiculous. A guy is stupid because he got a 700 on his SAT's. :no:


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Watch it rook, John is a Legend around these parts. Don't be the next person to be apart of the *John Quotes thread...*


Nono, the guy is right. Garnett just got out of the first round last year. And as I always mentioned how guys cannt be the go to man on a championship, Dirk is one of them and doesnt received the hypes I mean Mavs in general dont get the coverage like the Garnett and wloves scrubs, that's what I am asking for. 

And I also feel ashamed to be a Mavs fan or fortunately not being a Mav fan because of potential heart attack because of the nice defense Dirk plays. lol, in playoffs, Christie in one year went for a dunk but Dirk never intend to pick him up like Greg the scrub Oster... would take up space in the middle and just act like it was a good offense on the otehr side. But people, anyone thinks Christe got great athletcisim. LMAO, what a loser! Plain loser!


Okay, some might say I need to take some anger managemnt couses. Yeah, I learned that the lesser I see Mav fans post here, I would be less angry. lol, I think I will use the ignore button here?


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> That guy is just plain stupid. He already showed that on his SAT.


----------



## Captain Kool

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> For those that are calling KG a thug, please tell me what your definition of a thug is because with some of the responses I pretty much know that those saying that dont really have an understanding of what that name THUG means. 2ndly the level of immaturity in this thread is ridiculous. A guy is stupid because he got a 700 on his SAT's. :no:


You are distracting from the actual topic.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> 
> You are distracting from the actual topic.


Not really, I see KG is a thug. I would like to know how he is considering what that name really means. I see a post by yourself calling him stupid because of his SAT score so basically what are you talking about?


----------



## Steppenwolf

What if it were the other way around? Would it be a "non-issue" like some people call it if Garnett got 7 Stitches in his head?

You NEVER hit your own teammate, no matter how competitive you are, especially if you're the team's captain.


----------



## osman

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> Another article on it:
> 
> http://msnbc.msn.com/id/5881037/
> 
> It says following:
> 
> _Rickert, 21, scored several times with the 6-foot-11 Garnett guarding him. Several other players began to "tease" Garnett about being outplayed, according to a source. When Rickert scored again, Garnett struck him without warning. _
> 
> Garnett was teased by several *other* players.
> 
> That guy is just plain stupid. He already showed that on his SAT.


So he punched Rickert cause other players for teasing him? He needs some anger management classes. I wanna see him punch Shaq, when Shaq scores on him.


----------



## Tom

i think Garnett has a problem with white people...He has issues with Wally as well. He needs to get over himself and learn how to get along with people. Kevin...you the man...stop acting like THE MAN!


----------



## rainman

i find it interesting that after this story broke, what 24 hours ago?, that none of the parties involved, or the people that were there, have refuted it one bit. so it establishes garnett isnt wrapped too tight and possibly that his defense is slipping but word has it that rickert came back to work out again and that maybe the wolves have found themselves a much need frontcourt player. at the least some team is going to grab this kid in a heartbeat.


----------



## OZZY

> i think Garnett has a problem with white people...He has issues with Wally as well. He needs to get over himself and learn how to get along with people. Kevin...you the man...stop acting like THE MAN!


 :whatever:


Damnit people, you think KG is racist because he punched a "white" guy, damnit you people are stupid for believe that crap. You do realize, like others have said he does not have a problem with "white" people in Flip, Kevin, Mad Dog, Fred etc. 

This is honestly a pathetic showing here. So where were all of you when Michael Jordan the greatest basketball player ever punched Steve Kerr in the face? Where you out on the balconies screaming Michael Jordan is racist?



*One I am glad Rick Rickert is playing well.

Two I hope Rick and Kevin make up after this, sure its inappropriate but considering the intensity of sport it will happen and has happened to the best. And if he beat KG on offense that is showing he has improved.

Three it is pathetic that just because its a "white" guy people make a big deal of it. What big strong black man Kevin is beating up on a little "white" guy? Please. This racist talk is unnecessary to say the least.

Four I still have not heard a word about this in the STATE where this team resides.

Five this is not the 1960's, you do not have to turn every single confrintation between a "black" man and a "white" man into a racist coming out party. The term racist has honestly become so bad its like when people used to call others Communists at random.*


----------



## HKF

Okay, does anyone know if this was reported on any major sports outlet? I admit I don't watch sportscenter during the summer.


----------



## OZZY

ESPN.com has no coverage of this "event", CNNSI Sports Illustrated.com has no coverage of this "event" also. And its not like there is a ton of basketball news around in the first place. I say again, in this state there is also no coverage of the issue as of yet, so obviously it is a non issue.

Its high season on athlete misconduct, but there is not major coverage of this event.



And for those that think its a horrible event and proves your opinion that Garnett is a dirty stupid punk. Well while you string him up go get Michael Jordan and do the same.


----------



## JazzMan

It's been reported in 2 papers, including the Washington post, who claimed to have spoken to Rickert's mom about it, so I'd be pretty sure it definitely happened.

The post said KG realised he'd been an idiot but didn't think it wa a big deal.

If you go to the rumor mill in hoopshype.com you'll find a link.


----------



## The lone wolf

> There was a brief story in the St. Paul Pioneer Press yesterday (buried at the end of another story) about how during an informal workout, after T-Wolves rookie Rick Rickert scored on KG, Garnett reportedly responded by slugging Rickert in the jaw. Rickert busted a tooth and needed seven stitches to close a cut on his grill. There's no doubt that KG is one of the most intense players in the NBA, and we can easily see him getting so fired up that he cracks somebody (it comes close to happening with the Dime Crew almost every Saturday in our weekend hoops league). *But at the same time, we gotta think there's more to the story. The MVP doesn't just haul off and blast a young teammate for no reason ...*


http://msn.foxsports.com/story/2878584


----------



## HKF

Dime Magazine and HoopsHype don't count as media outlets in my book. 

I didn't see this on ESPN or CBS sportsline. I see this as a non-story. Arclite said, Amare cracked Lampe in practice. Sometimes it happens. I've definitely seen teammates come to blows, maybe no teeth fell out.

If this was such a big deal, where is the statement from McHale? I need some more stuff than an article in the Washington Post (about something happening in Minnesota no less).


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> ESPN.com has no coverage of this "event", CNNSI Sports Illustrated.com has no coverage of this "event" also. And its not like there is a ton of basketball news around in the first place. I say again, in this state there is also no coverage of the issue as of yet, so obviously it is a non issue.
> 
> Its high season on athlete misconduct, but there is not major coverage of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> And for those that think its a horrible event and proves your opinion that Garnett is a dirty stupid punk. Well while you string him up go get Michael Jordan and do the same.



relax, most people arent accusing k.g. of being any big racist, he's just an idiot for doing this. i dont really have a problem if he dislikes certain players around the league i find it pretty lame though when you're going after your own players. i notice you didnt mention wally among those he doesnt have a problem with.


----------



## JazzMan

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Dime Magazine and HoopsHype don't count as media outlets in my book.
> 
> I didn't see this on ESPN or CBS sportsline. I see this as a non-story. Arclite said, Amare cracked Lampe in practice. Sometimes it happens. I've definitely seen teammates come to blows, maybe no teeth fell out.
> 
> If this was such a big deal, where is the statement from McHale? I need some more stuff than an article in the Washington Post (about something happening in Minnesota no less).


i think the number of responses on this post confirm that its newsworthy. it IS strange that it has not been widely reported, but Rickert is practically a nobody and it was only a practice:whoknows: 

Nevertheless, THe Washington post is a newspaper. If they'd made it up KG would be suing for defamation right now.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> i think the number of responses on this post confirm that its newsworthy. it IS strange that it has not been widely reported, but Rickert is practically a nobody and it was only a practice:whoknows:
> 
> Nevertheless, THe Washington post is a newspaper. If they'd made it up KG would be suing for defamation right now.


That's not what I am saying. How would the Washington Post know what happened? If more Minnesota papers would report on what the story is/was, I would have more to go off of.

My only point is, if this is a big deal, why aren't major media outlets reporting it. It's getting more play from the fans, then the media. Now tell me when's the last time that happened.


----------



## OZZY

> But at the same time, we gotta think there's more to the story. The MVP doesn't just haul off and blast a young teammate for no reason ...


 Why not? When he is in competition like many other athletes he is not thinking in terms of this guy is young I will lay off. He got beat, and his pride was hurt, and he overreacted. Is it worth the attention it gets? Hell no. But sadly it is only getting attention on pointless online chat boards because like Hong Kong Fooey and I have stated no major media or news outlets are covering this.


Once again I am glad Rick Rickert is showing he can play a little. Because he must have been beating him pretty good to get that kind of reaction.


As for the players that were ripping on him. They are just as much to fault as Kevin is. They say it was unprovoked, well that is false, it was provoked by though players. 


And as for the horrible *7* stitches, well that is absolutely nothing, hell I had 17 of them on my ear lobe.


----------



## Tom

just a lowly white guy...who stepped on the great ones toes. Just like shaq slapping ostertag and Stackhouse punching Hornacek...there is an underlying hatred at the very least and acceptabiltiy that need not be glossed over just because they are black. Peace and justice for all.

I think we all know...though we won't admit it, that Rickert wouldnt have been punched if he weren't white.


----------



## Tooeasy

some more food for thoughthttp://msn.foxsports.com/story/2879754


----------



## JazzMan

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> And as for the horrible *7* stitches, well that is absolutely nothing, hell I had 17 of them on my ear lobe.


I've had 7 stitches in my head and I have a scar a good 4cm long 20 years later. 

You've got to give someone a good blow to cause a gash like that. It's not grievous bodily harm, but it wasn't just handbags at 2 paces.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> just a lowly white guy...who stepped on the great ones toes. Just like shaq slapping ostertag and Stackhouse punching Hornacek...there is an underlying hatred at the very least and acceptabiltiy that need not be glossed over just because they are black. Peace and justice for all.
> 
> I think we all know...though we won't admit it, that Rickert wouldnt have been punched if he weren't white.


Well Stackhouse was wrong no question about it. For one, because Hornacek is a pacificist. Any man who hits someone who is against violence is a just a chump. 

As for Shaq, that was in a ball game. Just like him fighting with Brad Miller or Charles Barkley. Yes, they just hate all the white players. 

Tom that is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in my life. I'm sure, the "lowly white guy" was the first thing that came into your mind, not anyone else.

Edit: I am done with this thread. I see nothing more I can add to discussion. He punched him, he shouldn't have, time for me to move on. 

Does anyone know if KG apologized?


----------



## Tom

I know that they think its easy, because they know they probably won't see a retaliation. I find it shocking that so many people (nof offense) want to hide there heads on this.

i will continue to fight for all when this type of injustice occurs.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> just a lowly white guy...who stepped on the great ones toes. Just like shaq slapping ostertag and Stackhouse punching Hornacek...there is an underlying hatred at the very least and acceptabiltiy that need not be glossed over just because they are black. Peace and justice for all.
> 
> I think we all know...though we won't admit it, that Rickert wouldnt have been punched if he weren't white.


WOW!!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## Tom

:yes:


----------



## The Mad Viking

*KG*

"suck"


----------



## mysterio

Even if he was acting like a punk, thats no excuse to hit somebody. He should sue KG for assault and battery, he's got deep pockets.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

*notices how Charles Barkley getting charged doesn't even register on this forum*


----------



## PoorPoorSonics

I agree 100% with Tom. And for OZZY, its not like this is KG's first altercation with a white person. There arent that many white guys in the NBA and he has now had fights with two of them. Add on top of that the lynching incident. 

For how few white guys there are in the NBA, there sure are a hell of a lot of fights involving them versus a black guy.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> I agree 100% with Tom. And for OZZY, its not like this is KG's first altercation with a white person. There arent that many white guys in the NBA and he has now had fights with two of them. Add on top of that the lynching incident.
> 
> For how few white guys there are in the NBA, there sure are a hell of a lot of fights involving them versus a black guy.


:laugh: People really are grasping for straws to find reasons to hate KG. Now he's a racist because he got in 3 fights with white people. He has also gotten into a *few fights with black people too*, but I guess that doesn't count. The fact that he has fought white people at all means he's racist, period.

And I repeat, it wasn't a lynching incident by the real definition of the word. South Carolina law makes any fights where people are outnumbered as lynching. It was a fight where people jumped in, a couple happens at practically every high school in the world per week. It wasn't racially motivated. They didn't dress up in black panther uniforms and find a random white guy and tie him to the back of the truck and pull him around. It was a fight, which teenagers do from time to time.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: People really are grasping for straws to find reasons to hate KG. Now he's a racist because he got in 3 fights with white people. He has also gotten into a *few fights with black people too*, but I guess that doesn't count. The fact that he has fought white people at all means he's racist, period.


Yeah, people can also just be jerks and not get along with people from a variety of backgrounds.


----------



## kflo

just as it's ridiculous to suggest racism towards blacks doesn't exist, i think it's highly unlikely that there isn't at least an undercurrent of race in some incidents in the nba. i definitely think that some black players will take more from another black player than they would from a white player. i think that white players are just looked at differently by some players. getting shown up by a white player, or a white player standing up for themselves will get them into something quicker, in some cases, than if that player was black. i think white players need to do more to earn respect in the league. i don't think these are dramatic statements. doesn't mean it's true in this case, for we don't know details.


----------



## On Thre3

i just lost most of my respect for kg, he reminds me of this kid i wupped


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> *notices how Charles Barkley getting charged doesn't even register on this forum*


That is because Charles has some street smarts. He has fought every so-called accusation, refusing to give those seeking his money anything but a court case with all of the witnesses giving their account. Charles has NEVER lost any money to thos gold diggers. That is completely different than KG fighting with a rookie teammate.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Stackhouse was wrong no question about it. For one, because Hornacek is a pacificist. Any man who hits someone who is against violence is a just a chump.
> 
> As for Shaq, that was in a ball game. Just like him fighting with Brad Miller or Charles Barkley. Yes, they just hate all the white players.
> 
> Tom that is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in my life. I'm sure, the "lowly white guy" was the first thing that came into your mind, not anyone else.
> 
> Edit: I am done with this thread. I see nothing more I can add to discussion. He punched him, he shouldn't have, time for me to move on.
> 
> Does anyone know if KG apologized?


The Shaq incident was after the Lakers shootaround as the Jazz were getting on the court, not in a game.


----------



## BG7

OK I'm tired of all the kg's a racist or i lost repect for the guy. I'll just say what everyone wants to say.



Tim Duncan> Kevin Garnett


happy now, now no more bickering its been said.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> That is because Charles has some street smarts. He has fought every so-called accusation, refusing to give those seeking his money anything but a court case with all of the witnesses giving their account. Charles has NEVER lost any money to thos gold diggers. That is completely different than KG fighting with a rookie teammate.


I'm assuming you're talking about old incidents?

I just heard a few days ago that Barkley is being charged with assault for getting into a fight in a bar or something to that effect. Yet it has fallen off the radar on this board.


----------



## MLKG

<-------------------

I thought this reflected poorly on Kevin before. Now I think think it's mildly humorous.


----------



## PauloCatarino

What a freaking * LOOOOOOOOSER!!!!!! *


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> <-------------------
> 
> I thought this reflected poorly on Kevin before. Now I think think it's mildly humorous.


thats a real bright comment


----------



## MLKG

I'm not defending him or anything, but I didn't know who Rickert who was and I won't lie, I imagined a more imposing figure.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'm not defending him or anything, but I didn't know who Rickert who was and I won't lie, I imagined a more imposing figure.


he was a borderline top 10 player out of highschool in 2001 and played 2 years at minnesota. i dont think skill was ever an issue, he needed to add some muscle and he left college a year early for sure. last year he played in europe after being a 2nd round pick of the t-wolves last year. minnesota needs help on the front line and if this kid is good enough to get the better of k.g. in an individual workout(allegedly) then he is certain to be an upgrade over what they have there. as for what garnett did(allegedly) i dont think its really that big of a deal on a grand scale but if i'm the coach or gm i take the c off his jersey until he shows he deserves it. that would take some ***** which i doubt either have.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> he was a borderline top 10 player out of highschool in 2001 and played 2 years at minnesota. i dont think skill was ever an issue, he needed to add some muscle and he left college a year early for sure. last year he played in europe after being a 2nd round pick of the t-wolves last year. minnesota needs help on the front line and if this kid is good enough to get the better of k.g. in an individual workout(allegedly) then he is certain to be an upgrade over what they have there. as for what garnett did(allegedly) i dont think its really that big of a deal on a grand scale but if i'm the coach or gm i take the c off his jersey until he shows he deserves it. that would take some ***** which i doubt either have.


I don't disagree with you.


----------



## OZZY

:laugh: Mike luvs KG :clap: hilarious!



As for the racist stuff.....


All I have to say is, YOU ARE A COMMUNIST! COMMY COMMY!!!!!!!



:laugh:


----------



## Tersk

Is that Rickert in you avatar? Maybe Rick said something racist or insulted Garnetts colour?


Also what kind of parents call their kids *Rick* *Rick*ert


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Also what kind of parents call their kids *Rick* *Rick*ert


Minnesotans...:grinning:


----------



## The Mad Viking

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> just as it's ridiculous to suggest racism towards blacks doesn't exist, i think it's highly unlikely that there isn't at least an undercurrent of race in some incidents in the nba. i definitely think that some black players will take more from another black player than they would from a white player. i think that white players are just looked at differently by some players. getting shown up by a white player, or a white player standing up for themselves will get them into something quicker, in some cases, than if that player was black. i think white players need to do more to earn respect in the league. i don't think these are dramatic statements. doesn't mean it's true in this case, for we don't know details.


You may be right, but it is pure speculation. It is totally unfair to call KG a racist based on what we know. Anthony Peeler is white?

I have played a lot of ball. I have had a few altercations. I had never thought about it before, but I have never had an altercation with a black hoopster. When I think back, I would have to say that most of the highly-strung, volatile players I have encountered have been white guards. Sort of like that Pozzecco character on Italy... I can think of two black players who I call dirty, who I don't like playing against. But between whistles, one is sportsmanlike, and the other is a helluva nice guy. 

I don't play in the NBA, but I have seen no evidence of what you say.


----------



## ssmokinjoe

The version i heard was that there was a bee on Rickert's chin and Garnett was trying to swat it. Afterwards, Rickert thanked Garnett because he's allergic to bee-stings. And then they all went out for a beer and pretzels. 

I'll try to find the link.


----------



## SilentOneX

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Minnesotans...:grinning:


I'm Minnesotan, but am I named Rick Rickert or John Johnson? Not every one. 

:uhoh: pathetic reason.


----------



## mysterio

The Whole Story

"Thu Sep 2 2004 - Kevin Garnett reportedly punched 2003 second-round pick Rick Rickert during a pickup game last week at Target Center. Seven stitches were required to close the cut on Rickert's chin, said his mother in an interview. The attack reportedly was unprovoked. Rickert scored several times with Garnett guarding him, causing several other players began to tease Garnett about being outplayed. When Rickert scored again, Garnett struck him without warning. Probably nothing will come of this except some damage to Garnett's reputation."

I thought Rickert snuck up on KG and scored on him to provoke the attack, but the fact that it was completely unprovoked makes KG even more culpable and look like a true egotistic, childish jack-***. He really should apologize for it.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/player?categoryId=71306


----------



## Tersk

Oh come on, how do you know thats the full story


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Oh come on, how do you know thats the full story


If it were not true, KG would have refuted it by now.


----------



## Max Payne

Now Garnett is someone I respect immensely, both as a player and as a person. After reading extensively about his personal life and early battles with poverty and with having to be a responsible man even when he was a child was something I have always admired. Forget the fact that he might just be the best player on the planet right now but think about how he, like many of the other elite players is very charitable and cares about the society. 
I'm not saying that that makes KG automatically innocent, but just that we don't know the full story yet. I'd like to see Rickert's statement and I'm sure KG is just waiting for the right time to come out with his side of the story as well. I believe that we shouldn't be so quick to judge someone like that.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Now Garnett is someone I respect immensely, both as a player and as a person. After reading extensively about his personal life and early battles with poverty and with having to be a responsible man even when he was a child was something I have always admired. Forget the fact that he might just be the best player on the planet right now but think about how he, like many of the other elite players is very charitable and cares about the society.
> I'm not saying that that makes KG automatically innocent, but just that we don't know the full story yet. I'd like to see Rickert's statement and I'm sure KG is just waiting for the right time to come out with his side of the story as well. I believe that we shouldn't be so quick to judge someone like that.


At this point, I don't think there will really be any more "sides" coming out from either guy. Unless another incident occurs in the future, I would consider this beef to be squashed.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> At this point, I don't think there will really be any more "sides" coming out from either guy. Unless another incident occurs in the future, I would consider this beef to be squashed.


Cool Avatar JNice


----------



## socco

Here was the *original article* that "broke" the story. Funny enough, titled "Taylor likeliest to buy Vikings". You might have trouble finding it, just go way towards the bottom, it's somewhere down there. Now pretty much everybody outside of Minnesota doesn't know the guy who wrote this, so I'll some him up for you, he's an idiot. It's pretty much as simple as that.
Some proof of that is his suggestion higher in the article that the Vikings would take a RB with their 1st round pick in next year's draft. Well anybody who knows about the Vikings and isn't an idiot, would know that there's no way that would happen. The Vikings have probably the best group of RBs of any team in the whole NFL. We also have one of the worst defenses in the league. So can you guess what we'll likely pick early in next year's draft? I'll give you a hint, it's not a RB.
So all we have is a little snippet that starts with "Pssst", about 18 spots down in this article by this unreliable writer for an unreliable paper. And all he says is that KG punched him and he needed stitches. There weren't a whole lot of details any way.

And then 3 days later a respected writer, Sid Hartman, for a reliable paper, Star Tribine, had a *little comment* on the situation. He said:


> The town is buzzing about a punch Kevin Garnett landed on the chin of former Gopher Rick Rickert during a scrimmage at Target Center. Rickert, who won't talk about what happened, needed some stitches to close the wound.
> 
> *That is not like Garnett to do something like this.* He doesn't even do it during the regular season. *Rickert must have done something to aggravate Garnett.*


So for people to come out an ridicule Garnett for this is very premature. We don't know enough, and probably never will.


----------



## Max Payne

Nice post q...we needed some real facts in here.


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Here was the *original article* that "broke" the story. Funny enough, titled "Taylor likeliest to buy Vikings". You might have trouble finding it, just go way towards the bottom, it's somewhere down there. Now pretty much everybody outside of Minnesota doesn't know the guy who wrote this, so I'll some him up for you, he's an idiot. It's pretty much as simple as that.
> Some proof of that is his suggestion higher in the article that the Vikings would take a RB with their 1st round pick in next year's draft. Well anybody who knows about the Vikings and isn't an idiot, would know that there's no way that would happen. The Vikings have probably the best group of RBs of any team in the whole NFL. We also have one of the worst defenses in the league. So can you guess what we'll likely pick early in next year's draft? I'll give you a hint, it's not a RB.
> So all we have is a little snippet that starts with "Pssst", about 18 spots down in this article by this unreliable writer for an unreliable paper. And all he says is that KG punched him and he needed stitches. There weren't a whole lot of details any way.
> 
> And then 3 days later a respected writer, Sid Hartman, for a reliable paper, Star Tribine, had a *little comment* on the situation. He said:
> 
> So for people to come out an ridicule Garnett for this is very premature. We don't know enough, and probably never will.


thats fine and all and i know you're looking after your boy but how do you explain the low blows during the playoffs... after the playoffs i dont think you could say "wow this is so uncharacteristic of KG"


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Nice post q...we needed some real facts in here.


Since when are opinions facts? RIght now, the worst that you might assume is Rickert may have been laughing too with the teamates as he was beating KG in his little one on one. Certainly not enough to provoke attack. I'd be laughing, smiling, and enjoying it to if I were beating the best player in the league in a one on one. I think a teammate would testify if Rickert was taunting, but so far we've learned that it was unprovoked.

Sure we all know KG's inspiring story, but so what. Just because he overcame adversity and he's good for taking care of his sister, doesn't mean that its not possible for him to have a frail ego, and a lack of class.


----------



## Kunlun

Garnett needs to be taught a lesson. He's obviously too scared to attack bigger tougher players so he picks on the nice guys in the league. Anthony Peeler stood up to him in the playoffs this season and I gained a lot of respect for him because of that. Why can't Kevin bully other seven footers other than Duncan who he knew would do nothing. I want to see Kevin Garnett piss of Artest or something and see what happens... HAHAHAHAHA

I feel real bad for Rickert, he got seven stitches for trying his best in a game of basketball and outplaying an NBA superstar. He needs to leave that team and join another team, I'm sure there will be takers now that it's know than he outplayed Garnett for a while.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Garnett needs to be taught a lesson. He's obviously too scared to attack bigger tougher players so he picks on the nice guys in the league. Anthony Peeler stood up to him in the playoffs this season and I gained a lot of respect for him because of that. Why can't Kevin bully other seven footers other than Duncan who he knew would do nothing. I want to see Kevin Garnett piss of Artest or something and see what happens... HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I feel real bad for Rickert, he got seven stitches for trying his best in a game of basketball and outplaying an NBA superstar. He needs to leave that team and join another team, I'm sure there will be takers now that it's know than he outplayed Garnett for a while.


 at everyone passing judgement on him as if they were there and are certain thats how it went down. lol @ this coming from Rickert's *MOTHER*

OK


----------



## Max Payne

Amazing how the better a player is, the more haters he has...I mean hating Bruce Bowen can be universally accepted...but this is too much...we need the truth and it will come out at some point before this goes on.


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> at everyone passing judgement on him as if they were there and are certain thats how it went down. lol @ this coming from Rickert's *MOTHER*
> 
> OK


But his mother only was used to describe the injury not the incident.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> thats fine and all and i know you're looking after your boy but how do you explain the low blows during the playoffs... after the playoffs i dont think you could say "wow this is so uncharacteristic of KG"


One nobody claimed KG felt him up. And one punk nailed KG in the face after he stood up form himself following a cheap shot. KG's competitive, but he's not cheap or a punk.

My point is not to say that KG didn't do anything wrong, but to say that we have absolutely no clue what he did. He could've just snapped and nailed Rickert in the face just because a rookie was making him look like crap. But Rickert could've been elbowing KG, and taking cheap shots at him for like 10 minutes before this., We just simply don't know. So I don't think with what we know that you can condemn him for this or totally right him off as not being at fault either.



> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Garnett needs to be taught a lesson. He's obviously too scared to attack bigger tougher players so he picks on the nice guys in the league. *Anthony Peeler stood up to him in the playoffs this season and I gained a lot of respect for him because of that.* Why can't Kevin bully other seven footers other than Duncan who he knew would do nothing. I want to see Kevin Garnett piss of Artest or something and see what happens... HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I feel real bad for Rickert, he got seven stitches for trying his best in a game of basketball and outplaying an NBA superstar. He needs to leave that team and join another team, I'm sure there will be takers now that it's know than he outplayed Garnett for a while.


Anthony Peeler stood up for himself? Peeler gave Garnett a cheap shot with a sharp elbow to the gut without any warning. KG throws his shoulder into him 10 seconds later, after being on the ground and out of breath because of the cheap shot, and then Peeler spazzes and nails him in the face. How is that standing up for yourself? And you gained respect for him for that? Wow, your hatred towards KG showed pretty well there. And Rickert doesn't have the choice to "leave this team", because he sucks and isn't even on the team, just on the summer league roster. He's a nobody who's hanging onto NBA hopes for one reason, he's from Minnesota. I would be very surprised if he ever plays a game in the NBA his whole life, for any team. 
And really, he outplayed Garnett for a while? Why do you say that? What information do you have to back that up? Anything? Anything at all? Oh yeh, no, you don't.
All this is is a chance for peopel that don't like KG for whatever reason to say something bad about him. We know absolutely nothing about this, but that doesn't matter to them, it's just a chance to say he's a punk and classless and all.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when are opinions facts? RIght now, the worst that you might assume is Rickert may have been laughing too with the teamates as he was beating KG in his little one on one. Certainly not enough to provoke attack. I'd be laughing, smiling, and enjoying it to if I were beating the best player in the league in a one on one. I think a teammate would testify if Rickert was taunting, but so far we've learned that it was unprovoked.


First off, so far we haven't learned anything. The only credible source has said that this isn't the type of thing KG would do. And the other source said it was unprovoked. You have to go to the bottom of his article though, after the talk about Glen Taylor buying the Vikings, a little football talk, some Twins talk, a little bit of tallk about college football, and then you come to "Pssst", and there it finally is. 
And you're saying that there's no possible reason KG could've had for punching Rickert? You say teh worst that you might assume is that Rickert was laughing at him. Well I'm pretty sure he could've been doing much worse than that. We could've been elbowing KG th ewhole time. Trash talking him. Hell, he could've been making wise cracks about KG's wife, we just simply have no clue about this. There are many possible reasons that would warrant KG punching him. And there are many scenarios where KG was way out of line for punching him. The fact is though that we have absolutely no clue what happened. We know absolutely completely nothing.


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bully!


is this true ?? will it be on espn ??
geez it makes you wonder what could have been if the person
was shaq ??
perhaps 2 front teeth being dismissed as well as 10 years of career i wonder  

maybe rick said something like "yo yo wassup ma n-i-g-g-?"
then kg said "what da $$*$Q(#* did you say ??"
then #Q&$Q#*#&$Q#$&Q#($&(#Q&$&#Q)*


----------



## Tersk

^^^ :|


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> But his mother only was used to describe the injury not the incident.


Ding ding ding. This is my point you could look at this excerpt from the article and come out with what you just said above or you could come out with what I said about his Rickert's mom describing the incident. Why? Well Read again


> The Whole Story
> 
> "Thu Sep 2 2004 - Kevin Garnett reportedly punched 2003 second-round pick Rick Rickert during a pickup game last week at Target Center. Seven stitches were required to close the cut on Rickert's chin, said his mother in an interview. The attack reportedly was unprovoked. Rickert scored several times with Garnett guarding him, causing several other players began to tease Garnett about being outplayed. When Rickert scored again, Garnett struck him without warning. Probably nothing will come of this except some damage to Garnett's reputation."


Not the best written article is it. It doesnt seperate where his mother stops talking about the stictches because that entire section has quotes. So therefore, I think that in itself shows you that nothing is FACT.


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> One nobody claimed KG felt him up. And one punk nailed KG in the face after he stood up form himself following a cheap shot. KG's competitive, but he's not cheap or a punk.



you probably missed it then. on inside the NBA the night Elson complained, they had a clear slow motion video of Garnett balling his hand into a fist, and taking a shot at Elson in the family jewels. Nobody caught it, not the refs working the game, not the TNT color guys, but Inside the NBA got it and it was 100% clear that thats what he did. there is absolutely no excuse for that and he is a dirty son of a gun straight up, even Malone, one of the dirtiest players ever, has honor and doesnt go below the belt. It is ridiculous that nobody talks about it still.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> you probably missed it then. on inside the NBA the night Elson complained, they had a clear slow motion video of Garnett balling his hand into a fist, and taking a shot at Elson in the family jewels. Nobody caught it, not the refs working the game, not the TNT color guys, but Inside the NBA got it and it was 100% clear that thats what he did. there is absolutely no excuse for that and he is a dirty son of a gun straight up, *even Malone, one of the dirtiest players ever, has honor and doesnt go below the belt.* It is ridiculous that nobody talks about it still.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Are we talking about KARL Malone?


----------



## gdog

KG's the man. As long as careers aren't ended, go home and cry to your momma about it. Basketball needs more fierce competitors like him and Artest, then it wouldnt be seen as such a joke by other athletes/fans of other sports.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> KG's the man. As long as careers aren't ended, go home and cry to your momma about it. Basketball needs more fierce competitors like him and Artest, then it wouldnt be seen as such a joke by other athletes/fans of other sports.


Yes... The NBA needs more people punching their teamates in the face... Totally agree...


----------



## Debt Collector

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Are we talking about KARL Malone?


i dont quite follow you


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont quite follow you


I think it's quite clear...


----------



## Debt Collector

yes i was talking about karl malone


----------



## gdog

> Yes... The NBA needs more people punching their teamates in the face... Totally agree...


yes, it's a bi-product of being aggresive. these are men playing what should be a physical sport, and thats what happens some times.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> 
> 
> yes, it's a bi-product of being aggresive. these are men playing what should be a physical sport, and thats what happens some times.


Yup... Because I sure know when I'm losing a basketball game, and my teamates tell me to be more agressive... I just go punch people in the face as they drive by me... And when there is a loose ball on the ground, I punch people in the balls. Becuase, I'm just being agressive... Hell why even call that a foul?



(BTW KG is one of my favorite players but I do feel that this behavior is unacceptable...)


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> even Malone, one of the dirtiest players ever, has honor and doesnt go below the belt. It is ridiculous that nobody talks about it still.


----------



## gdog

ok ok ok. we dont even know what prompted him to do it, he may have been provoked by rickert talking trash. I think garnett told him not to do a move b/c in the nba it wont fly, and then he did it again, or something to that effect. Fights are good for teams, anybody who knows anything about sports knows that. Who cares, rickert wont make the team anyway.
and the NBA does need more guys like garnett and artest, and less like Eddy curry, kwame, et al.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes... The NBA needs more people punching their teamates in the face... Totally agree...


Not sure what you're trying to say, KG didn't punch a teammate in the face. Rick Rickert is not on the Minnesota Timberwolves. He's from Minnesota so the Wolves have been nice enough to have him in the summer league, that's all.



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup... Because I sure know when I'm losing a basketball game, and my teamates tell me to be more agressive... I just go punch people in the face as they drive by me... And when there is a loose ball on the ground, I punch people in the balls. Becuase, I'm just being agressive... Hell why even call that a foul?
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW KG is one of my favorite players but I do feel that this behavior is unacceptable...)


That's your problem. You said, "I sure know when I'm losing a basketball game, and my teamates tell me to be more agressive... I just go punch people in the face as they drive by me." But we have absolutely no clue why KG did it. You cannot possibly say that you know that, because we don't know jack ****. It's obvious that in fact you don't like KG, because you're making up the situation to just make him look bad.


----------



## kflo

there's actually very little justification for punching someone in the face. unless physically provoked, or disrespecting or threatening someones family, you just don't do it. on the court or off. justification that it's in the heat of battle doesn't fly. it's bush league, and it's actually criminal.

we don't know what happened exactly in this case, but there's no point in rationalizing behavior.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> there's actually very little justification for punching someone in the face. unless physically provoked, or disrespecting or threatening someones family, you just don't do it. on the court or off. justification that it's in the heat of battle doesn't fly. it's bush league, and it's actually criminal.
> 
> we don't know what happened exactly in this case, but there's no point in rationalizing behavior.


There's no point in condemning it either. You obviously arent a very physical or competitive person. There are many times where you can justify punching osmebody in the face. It's not like KG stabbed the guy, come on now. Rickert could've been cheap shotting him, and trash talkin him. Who knows what it was. But to say there's little justification for punching somebody and using that as your excuse is just, well, it's just stupid.


----------



## Ravnos

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> There's no point in condemning it either. You obviously arent a very physical or competitive person. There are many times where you can justify punching osmebody in the face. It's not like KG stabbed the guy, come on now. Rickert could've been cheap shotting him, and trash talkin him. Who knows what it was. But to say there's little justification for punching somebody and using that as your excuse is just, well, it's just stupid.


Actually, there are very few times punching someone in the face is justifiable. Saying that there are "many" times just makes you seem violent.


----------



## kflo

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> There's no point in condemning it either. You obviously arent a very physical or competitive person. There are many times where you can justify punching osmebody in the face. It's not like KG stabbed the guy, come on now. Rickert could've been cheap shotting him, and trash talkin him. Who knows what it was. But to say there's little justification for punching somebody and using that as your excuse is just, well, it's just stupid.


i'm both physical, and competitive. again, i said there were situations where it's justified - often times it's not. there haven't been any reports that garnett was actually physically provoked. which of course reduces the situations where punching someone could be justified.

i don't know what happened. i havne't judged garnett here. i'm saying that sucker-punching someone in the face usually isn't cool. that shouldn't be very controversial. you can't even bring yourself to agree with that?


----------



## Hibachi!

Other than Rickert wanting to fight KG, I can't think of one thing in which punching someone in the face is justified... Can someone please explain what Rickert could have possibly done to make it ok for KG to punch him in the face? This guy was trying to make the team, he wasn't some superstar. I highly doubt his plan to try to get on the team was to provoke KG to punch him in the face...


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm both physical, and competitive. again, i said there were situations where it's justified - often times it's not. there haven't been any reports that garnett was actually physically provoked. which of course reduces the situations where punching someone could be justified.
> 
> i don't know what happened. i havne't judged garnett here. i'm saying that sucker-punching someone in the face usually isn't cool. that shouldn't be very controversial. you can't even bring yourself to agree with that?


The problem is that nobody has said ANYTHING. There are no reports period. Rickert hasn't said anything, KG hasn't said anything, other peopel that were there haven't said anything. I have no problem if you say, "If there wasn't a good reason for this, KG is just a punk" or something like that. But there are many times where punching somebody is ok. Sucker punching somebody usually isn't cool, 
but it's also not cool to judge a guy without knowing anything. Usually in this type of argument, one side judges teh guy, and the other side says that you shouldn't judge until you know more. But in this case you don't know anything, yet you're still judging him. And by you, I dont' mean you personally, just people who come out and straight up say that KG was wrong no matter what.


> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Other than Rickert wanting to fight KG, I can't think of one thing in which punching someone in the face is justified... Can someone please explain what Rickert could have possibly done to make it ok for KG to punch him in the face? This guy was trying to make the team, he wasn't some superstar. I highly doubt his plan to try to get on the team was to provoke KG to punch him in the face...


OK. Rickert slept hith KG's wife. Rickert slept with any member of KG's family. Rickert made fun of KG for the size of his, um, "manhood". Rickert has elbowing KG the whole game. Rickert was trash talking him, not just "you suck", but some really, REALLY, harsh stuff. Rickert tried to stab KG in the locker room. Rickert made a move on KG in the shower. Rickert poked KG in the eye as he was going for a rebound. Rickert tried to kiss KG as he was running by. Rickert kept grabbing KG's *** the whole game. Rickert punched KG in the face before, but nobody saw it. There are many, MANY mroe excuses too. There are also MANY explanations were it would not be OK for KG to do that. The thing is though that WE HAVE NO CLUE WHAT HAPPENED!!!! We jsut don't know. We have absolutely 0 clue as to what led up to this. And considering nothing else has been said, and it's beeen a month or so now, it's probably not that big of a deal. KG and Rickert are both over it, so why not you?


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> OK. Rickert slept hith KG's wife. Rickert slept with any member of KG's family. Rickert made fun of KG for the size of his, um, "manhood". Rickert has elbowing KG the whole game. Rickert was trash talking him, not just "you suck", but some really, REALLY, harsh stuff. Rickert tried to stab KG in the locker room. Rickert made a move on KG in the shower. Rickert poked KG in the eye as he was going for a rebound. Rickert tried to kiss KG as he was running by. Rickert kept grabbing KG's *** the whole game. Rickert punched KG in the face before, but nobody saw it. There are many, MANY mroe excuses too. There are also MANY explanations were it would not be OK for KG to do that. The thing is though that WE HAVE NO CLUE WHAT HAPPENED!!!! We jsut don't know. We have absolutely 0 clue as to what led up to this. And considering nothing else has been said, and it's beeen a month or so now, it's probably not that big of a deal. KG and Rickert are both over it, so why not you?


Once again... I highly highly doubt Rickerts master strategy to get onto the Timberwolves was to trash talk to him really harshly, sleep with his wife, or any of those other ridiculous things...


----------



## BG7

Warning: If you get any closer to Kevin Garnett's *** you'll get a restraining order put on you


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> There are also MANY explanations were it would not be OK for KG to do that. The thing is though that WE HAVE NO CLUE WHAT HAPPENED!!!!


hehe...  

Nice try...


----------



## LineOFire

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Warning: If you get any closer to Kevin Garnett's *** you'll get a restraining order put on you


ROFL!:laugh:


----------



## Snicka

I bet McHale promised Rickert a spot on the team if he never mentioned this incident again. 

To those who said Rickert should come out and say something, he wants a job and is probably willing to keep this in house to not blow is chance.


----------



## darknezx

> The Rickert punching, repairs for which reportedly required stitches, is officially the MVP's second attack on a teammate. K.G. has previously punched Wally Szczerbiak, reportedly while he was in a prone position.





> Those who buy into K.G.'s good-guy image have to wonder why he has a tendency to act like an insecure bully when there are no TV cameras around. The answer is obvious: K.G.'s image portrays something he's not. Some are dedicated into building him into someone who couldn't possibly need anger management. A Timberwolves spokesman has not responded to such questions



Check it out: http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/4999670.html


----------



## socco

Trent Tucker, what an objective voice on Rick Rickert there. lmao. Sorry for not jumping to conclusions when I know absolutely nothing. Foolish me huh? 



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again... I highly highly doubt Rickerts master strategy to get onto the Timberwolves was to trash talk to him really harshly, sleep with his wife, or any of those other ridiculous things...


Why does everything have to be some strategy that somebody was trying to do. **** happens man. I get the point, you hate Garnett, so when you get even the slitest chance to bash him, you'll jump all over it. But is it that hard for you to believe that peopel get in fights while playing professional sports. I'm serious man, that has happened a couple times before. People have actually punched other people. And you know what, that doesn't make them the ****ing devil.

It appears that you guys just don't want to be objective about this. KG punched him, nobody's denying that. But nobody knows why he punched him. Im not saying he had a good reason for it, I'm just saying that we don't know his reason. And until we know at least something, I'm nto gonna be stupid enough to say he was either OK or not OK to do it. Apparently though alot of you guys are going to be stupid enough to rush to judgements.



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe...
> 
> Nice try...


What the **** are you talking about? We have no clue what happened you dumb ****. Try responding using your head next time, it might help.


----------



## Debt Collector

so again, since noone seems to talk about it, how about KG putting a fist into someone's nads. personally i think its fun and classy, and he should remain the crowned prince of the NBA. lol im just busting his balls (get it?)


----------



## digital jello

"Cussin' mah nana, eh?"

"Pop."


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Trent Tucker, what an objective voice on Rick Rickert there. lmao. Sorry for not jumping to conclusions when I know absolutely nothing. Foolish me huh?
> 
> 
> Why does everything have to be some strategy that somebody was trying to do. **** happens man. I get the point, you hate Garnett, so when you get even the slitest chance to bash him, you'll jump all over it. But is it that hard for you to believe that peopel get in fights while playing professional sports. I'm serious man, that has happened a couple times before. People have actually punched other people. And you know what, that doesn't make them the ****ing devil.
> 
> It appears that you guys just don't want to be objective about this. KG punched him, nobody's denying that. But nobody knows why he punched him. Im not saying he had a good reason for it, I'm just saying that we don't know his reason. And until we know at least something, I'm nto gonna be stupid enough to say he was either OK or not OK to do it. Apparently though alot of you guys are going to be stupid enough to rush to judgements.
> 
> 
> What the **** are you talking about? We have no clue what happened you dumb ****. Try responding using your head next time, it might help.


Kg is one of my favorite players in the NBA... In fact, besides any King, he is by FAR my favorite player...


----------



## socco

So why are you condemning him for somethign that you have no clue about? There are alot of situations kinda like this, where people who were there, and usually the people involved, say a bunch of stuff. But nobody has said anything about this. Do you realize how little we know? If we knew much less, we wouldn't even know it happened. Again, I'm not defending KG for what he did, I'm just saying wait until we know at least SOMETHING about it, before we go and say he was wrong or right to do it.

btw, the first sentance on the rules page, "We expect that all members of BasketballBoards.net will behave in a way that's conducive to *intelligent*, responsible, and respectful discussion." In what way is this discussion intelligent in any way? It's not.


----------



## Hibachi!

Yes, to say in any way that punching someone in the face just because you're playing a physical game and it's a side effect of intensity isn't very intelligent at all...


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> btw, the first sentance on the rules page, "We expect that all members of BasketballBoards.net will behave in a way that's conducive to *intelligent*, responsible, and respectful discussion." In what way is this discussion intelligent in any way? It's not.


 don't be such a :naughty:

Well, how about the The fact that very little can legally allow you to have an excuse to punch another man in the face. Barring consent, insanity, or involuntary intoxication, self-defense is in fact the only way KG would not be criminally culpable. I doubt somebody slipped a drug in his gatorade, that they agreed to fight, or that KG is insane. Nothing was said of self defense either. So I don't care if Rickert was saying crap about KG's momma or what ever kind of taunting you could think of, punching somebody in the face is inexcusable.


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>rawzzy</b>!
> Garnett is a bully. He's always picking on someone smaller than he is.
> I'd like to see him try that on someone like Brad Miller or Dale Davis.


Tim duncan isnt smaller then KG...any way i dont believe everything i hear/read by the media..and if he did that that is messed up especially if kg is his idol


----------



## Ravnos

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> So why are you condemning him for somethign that you have no clue about? There are alot of situations kinda like this, where people who were there, and usually the people involved, say a bunch of stuff. But nobody has said anything about this. Do you realize how little we know? If we knew much less, we wouldn't even know it happened. Again, I'm not defending KG for what he did, I'm just saying wait until we know at least SOMETHING about it, before we go and say he was wrong or right to do it.
> 
> btw, the first sentance on the rules page, "We expect that all members of BasketballBoards.net will behave in a way that's conducive to *intelligent*, responsible, and respectful discussion." In what way is this discussion intelligent in any way? It's not.


What if the article didn't say "Garnett punched Rick Rickert in the face," but rather, "Garnett shot and killed Rick Rickert." And the article doesn't talk about the circumstances surrounding the incident, just the fact that Garnett killed Rick Rickert. Under your reasoning, we shouldn't condemn Garnett's actions because there are some conceivable instances when killing Rickert would have been justifiable. Perhaps, Rickert was coming after Garnett with a chainsaw, or perhaps he was holding a knife to the neck of Garnett's wife. These are all perfectly good reasons to kill Rickert, right? 

Obviously most people would condemn Garnett because it is more likely that Rickert wasn't threatening Garnett's life or Garnett's wife's life. And most people would condemn Garnett's punching Rickert because it is more likely that the few situations in which the punch would have been justifiable (self defense, etc.) were not actually the case.


----------



## BG7

I thought one of the T'Wolves big guns went on the radio and said that Kevin Garnett was wrong, the incident should of never happened, and both sides are over it. 

CASE CLOSED


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> don't be such a :naughty:
> 
> Well, how about the The fact that very little can legally allow you to have an excuse to punch another man in the face. Barring consent, insanity, or involuntary intoxication, self-defense is in fact the only way KG would not be criminally culpable. I doubt somebody slipped a drug in his gatorade, that they agreed to fight, or that KG is insane. Nothing was said of self defense either. So I don't care if Rickert was saying crap about KG's momma or what ever kind of taunting you could think of, punching somebody in the face is inexcusable.


First of all, that part was meant to go in a different thread, my bad there. It's a basketball game. It was just a fight, for the reason we don't know. It's a physical game, people get hurt. I can't believe how much people go and jump on a guy when they know so little. And mysterio, lighten the **** up, he punched a guy. Big deal!! Same thing to Ravnos too. This isn't a murder case, KG just punched a guy, big deal, who cares. People get punched everyday. Rickert obviously doesn't think it's a big deal. I'm sure you'll make up excuses for that too. But the fact remains, this is very minor, and on top of that we don't even know if he did have a reason. Punching somebody in the face is not that bad. It's just something that can be condemned very easily by what they liek to call "haters".



The Great Twinkee, it was Trent Tucker who said something like that. He's bangin Rickert though, as well as Kris Humphries. And really, I wouldn't be surprised if he is actually having sexual relations with him, that's how much he's in love with those guys.


----------



## speedythief

I don't think there is a way to justify punching a teammate in the mouth unless he punched you first. You don't have to be best friends with everyone on your team, but you can't treat each other like that and expect to have good chemistry. This is much more so the case if you are a team captain.


----------



## socco

Good thing KG didn't punch a teammate then. Just some nobody who was in the summer league for one reason, he's from Minnesota.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Good thing KG didn't punch a teammate then. Just some nobody who was in the summer league for one reason, he's from Minnesota.


I have a feeling that if this was you that won a contest to go play with the Timberwolves... And you had been punched in the mouth by KG, you wouldn't be like, "Well I'm just a nobody from Minnesota so who cares?"


----------



## "Matt!"

I'm thinking if this whole story came from Mrs. Rickert, then Ricky boy didn't go home and say "Well I said I nailed his wife like I nailed that J in his face," he said "Mom, I don't know why the big bully did it!"


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> I'm thinking if this whole story came from Mrs. Rickert, then Ricky boy didn't go home and say "Well I said I nailed his wife like I nailed that J in his face," he said "Mom, I don't know why the big bully did it!"


Do you think Rick Rickert goes home and recaps his trash talk to his mom every day. I would take a wild guess and say no.



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that if this was you that won a contest to go play with the Timberwolves... And you had been punched in the mouth by KG, you wouldn't be like, "Well I'm just a nobody from Minnesota so who cares?"


First of all, I'm not saying it's not a big deal because he's some nobody. I was saying that he's not a teammate, so I don't see hwo it would hurt our team chemistry at all. I guess there is a small chance he could make the team though, because we only have 11 guys right now, but it's still VERY small. And 2nd, no I wouldn't say that and neither is Rickert, but that doens't change the fact that that's exactly what I'd be and exactly what he is.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Good thing KG didn't punch a teammate then. Just some nobody who was in the summer league for one reason, he's from Minnesota.


Um, who drafted Rick? It's not like he's just some borderline player that got a call-up. Rick is T-Wolves property and could very well be on the roster next year. Just because he doesn't have a contract yet doesn't mean he should be treated like an outsider, or worse, an enemy.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Holy ****, is this thread still kickin? Goodness.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, who drafted Rick? It's not like he's just some borderline player that got a call-up. Rick is T-Wolves property and could very well be on the roster next year. Just because he doesn't have a contract yet doesn't mean he should be treated like an outsider, or worse, an enemy.


First off, I don't think he is our property, because it's been over a year since he was drafted, I'm pretty sure that's how it works. That doesn't really matter though
Um, do you know why he was drafted? For one reason, he's from Minnesota. He IS some borderline player that is just in camp to be nice to him. He is an outsider, and I'm not treating him like an enemy. All I'm trying to say is that we don't know what happened. Not only that, but we have no clue what happened. So I don't think it's right to jump all over a guy when we have no clue what really happened. Sounds reasonable enough to me.





> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Holy ****, is this thread still kickin? Goodness.


Yeh, I got bored, so I decided I'd argue a bit here, not much else to do. :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu

The punch line? K.G. did nothing wrong 



> "So, Kevin, set the record straight. What exactly happened between you and Rick Rickert?"
> 
> I wish I could tell you that Garnett poured out his guts and had pangs of guilt for delivering a punch with such force that Rickert chipped a tooth and needed seven stitches.
> 
> "In the gym," Garnett said. "No different from any other gym. You get in a squabble with somebody. That's it. Nothing more. Nothing less than that."
> 
> Then he chastised everyone present for the question I asked.
> 
> "I know you guys have now been off three, five, eight months. You come back with this?" he said. "I'm surprised."
> 
> Well, K.G., the truth is, I'm surprised a player of your stature, a player little kids look up to, idolize and want to mimic, would sucker punch someone.
> 
> And then dismiss it the way you did.
> 
> It would have been nice if Garnett, at least for all those idolizing kids out there, said something about how sucker punching someone is a naughty thing and he regrets doing it.
> 
> Then again, considering how his behavior is being enabled by the organization, it's no shock that Garnett would downplay the sucker punch.
> 
> "I've seen hundreds of basketball fights. It's not a big deal. It really isn't," said Kevin McHale, the Wolves' vice president in charge of downplaying sucker punches administered by Kevin Garnett. "This happens all the time. I've been involved in a million (fights), starting when I was 12 years old."
> 
> Even Rickert is downplaying what happened.
> 
> "Maybe it's been blown out of proportion a little bit," Rickert said. "We were just playing basketball, physical basketball. We both play physical. We're both physical. That's the way it is. I consider K.G. a great friend."
> 
> As a reminder of their friendship, Rickert has a scar of about an inch on the left side of his jaw. Rickert, by the way, was reluctant even to admit that the sucker punch caused the scar.
> 
> "I might have cut myself shaving," Rickert said. "I don't know."
> 
> Rickert is in a tough spot. The former Duluth East and University of Minnesota standout wants to make the Wolves' roster, and he's already a long shot. The odds stretch even longer if he starts criticizing the franchise cornerstone and last season's MVP in the NBA. So instead he gushed about what a swell guy Garnett is.
> 
> "I feel privileged to be able to be taught by him," Rickert said. "He's somebody I respected as a kid, and I want to continue to work with him."
> 
> He gushed on and on, yet...
> 
> Given two opportunities to let Garnett off the hook, to alter the description of the punch from sucker punch to something less sneaky, Rickert passed.
> 
> "Hey, I'm not going to go into detail," Rickert said. "I'm just going to say we were playing basketball. We were playing hard basketball, physical basketball. I'm not going to say anything more about it. It's the past. It's done. Both K.G. and I have moved on. We understand each other. I think he respects me as much as I respect him."
> 
> Sure he does.
> 
> "K.G. and I are cool with each other," Rickert said. "It's done."
> 
> About the only person in the organization who isn't downplaying the sucker punch is Wolves coach Flip Saunders. And here's why: Flip was concerned that Garnett might hurt himself whacking another player with his fist.
> 
> "Heaven forbid if you had a player, especially a star player, that all of a sudden breaks his hand or something," Saunders said.
> 
> Yes, heaven forbid.


----------



## mysterio

There you have it. It was truly a sucker punch. Rickert has to have the "thank you sir may I have another" spirit in this because he has no choice; he wants a spot on the team. I'm sure it would be completely different if Rickert punch Garnett in the heat of the game. And I'm sure Rickert wouldn't be as forgiving of the "nature of the game" if the situation was him playing street ball and got sucker punched and cut open by some random thug. Jordan got away with punching Kerr in the face too. Its sad that powerful people can get away with anything. I'm still confused as to why Jayson Williams isn't in prison for at least two years on involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> "Heaven forbid if you had a player, especially a star player, that all of a sudden breaks his hand or something," Saunders said.


:laugh: 
Delicious!


----------



## socco

And this is from the same writer who called me an "a-hole".


----------



## bballlife

> Originally posted by <b>Peja </b>"Heaven forbid if you had a player, especially a star player, that all of a sudden breaks his hand or something," Saunders said.


Joking right?


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

once rickert gets cut from the team he should find kg and smash him round the head with a shovel

thats what id do to someone who sucker punched me


----------



## eternal_s9o7m

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> once rickert gets cut from the team he should find kg and smash him round the head with a shovel
> 
> thats what id do to someone who sucker punched me


and you'd get locked up for being an idiot.

you bring this thread back to say that. wow your intelligence and genius are beyond words, my friend. you must be a Knicks fan


----------



## bigpoppa*UK

who rattled your cage *EDIT* and what you got against the knicks

i was born and bred in coney island till i was seventeen so i suggest you stop the nyc hating


*NEVER EDIT A MOD OR YOU WILL BE SUSPENDED FROM THIS SITE *


----------



## eternal_s9o7m

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> who rattled your cage *IRON HOOF* and what you got against the knicks
> 
> i was born and bred in coney island till i was seventeen so i suggest you stop the nyc hating


lol I'm hating (jokingly) on the Knicks not NYC. I'll be proudly copping the new Nas in an hour. it's not that at all. I was actually joking, I don't hate the Knicks.

but what you said was still stupid, Mr. Shovel-Gangsta


----------



## JazzMan

Will this thread never die?


----------

